# Best paddle bits I have ever used



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

These caught my eye so I bought a 3/4" bit to try out. I was doing data lines in an old building being converted to a wine bar and had to go through about 80 - 100 1.5" joists.

I will never go back to a "standard" paddle. These are awesome. Had the bit in my corded right angle milwaukee for 90% of the job and the rest was with my fuel drill. Almost no effort needed with the self feed tip. I was able to get through the joists with one hand while reaching in awkward positions.

Went back after work and picked up this set and as a bonus it was only $14.95 for the set. I paid $6.00 for the 3/4" alone earlier that day...

Highly recommended...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> These caught my eye so I bought a 3/4" bit to try out. I was doing data lines in an old building being converted to a wine bar and had to go through about 80 - 100 1.5" joists.
> 
> I will never go back to a "standard" paddle. These are awesome. Had the bit in my corded right angle milwaukee for 90% of the job and the rest was with my fuel drill. Almost no effort needed with the self feed tip. I was able to get through the joists with one hand while reaching in awkward positions.
> 
> ...


Cool looks good...:thumbup:


You should post that in the new toys thread.:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/new-toys-22554/index39/#post996169


.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

They are all i use now, and i would have to agree that they are the best i have ever found.
Self feeding is great for tight area's, holes are clean, and blowout is minimal to none.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Cool looks good...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> You should post that in the new toys thread.:thumbsup:
> ...


Harry, I thought these deserved their own thread because they saved me so much time and energy. Hopefully they can help others here as well :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I use these too. They work fast, take no pressure to dig in and leave a clean hole.


----------



## Phaser on Stun (May 10, 2013)

Seriously? Sounds too good to be true... I'll have to get one and try it out. I love new toys! How well do you think they'd work on metal studs? :whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just dont buy the knock off ones Irwin makes. Takes about 5 untreated studs to dull it past usable...


----------



## Slimshaneee (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree. Bosch daredevil drill bits are the best paddle bits I have used. I rarely use my auger bits now.

Nails will blow them up. At a few bucks a piece to replace they are worth it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, these things are good and cheap. I use them with a 12" extension. Nails do kill them. Too bad you can't get a package of one size. I never use the big and little ones.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Every paddle bit I have used was the best till I hit a nail.. I don't think there will be any different..


----------



## Don'tMakeMeUseThis (May 10, 2013)

The best thing I discovered about spade bits is to use them in my impact. Even dull ones find new life.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

These really are the best! I don't get the set, since I really only use the 7/8". I get a 2-pack of 7/8" for $6 at my Lowes. I use them In The cordless with a 12" Irwin extension and the holes really drill themselves.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

Do they come with a nice case to store them in once I take them out of the packaging?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have to agree. I have tried every brand and type of paddle bit imaginable and these are hands down the best.

I even ordered some of their augers and those are amazing as well. The only auger bits I like better are some 6" Milwaukee augers I have.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Lighting Bolt said:


> Do they come with a nice case to store them in once I take them out of the packaging?


That particular set from Home Depot does not. But Amazon has a set that comes with a case.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Can't remember if they were Bosch, but I tried those years ago. They worked great until the auger-tip finally twisted off, then they're junk. Maybe they've improved them since then.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Big John said:


> Can't remember if they were Bosch, but I tried those years ago. They worked great until the auger-tip finally twisted off, then they're junk. Maybe they've improved them since then.


 
Were you talking about these from Irwin? I think they are junk right out of the package.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drspec said:


> Were you talking about these from Irwin? I think they are junk right out of the package...


 Negative, these were definitely paddle bits. But for some reason I'm thinking they were Irwin. Did they ever make one similar to that Bosch model?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Don'tMakeMeUseThis said:


> The best thing I discovered about spade bits is to use them in my impact. Even dull ones find new life.


Dull ones find new life with the use of a file and don't annoy everybody around you.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

drspec said:


> Were you talking about these from Irwin? I think they are junk right out of the package.


They are crapola as soon as the screw end strips itself out of the hole, nigh impossible to push through.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Those bosches worked good out of the package, but have a VERY short life.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I haven't got any issues with normal spade bits truth be told, I prefer them not sucking themselves in. I have a 2 foot long 1 inch nail eater auger for serious drilling.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vermont used to have ones like this and were beefy construction, i used all the time, and u could re sharpen,


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I found one like this years ago. It drills straight in then you can turn it and drill at an angle. Mine had more of a rounded base/back end and was beefy like a Forstner. It worked great until I lost it. mine was a 3/4 inch.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Lighting Bolt said:


> Do they come with a nice case to store them in once I take them out of the packaging?


As someone mentioned Lowes does not carry the set with a case. Here is the kit amazon sells


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I just bought the 3 pack..1/2, 3/4 & 1"

Do you guys really use that many different sizes?


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> I just bought the 3 pack..1/2, 3/4 & 1"
> 
> Do you guys really use that many different sizes?


Never know when you'll need em


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I got deeze!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I just bought the 3 pack..1/2, 3/4 & 1"
> 
> Do you guys really use that many different sizes?


I use most of them depending on the job. 1/2" or 5/8" and 1 1/2" when installing over range microwaves.

1/4" or 3/8" when installing #6 bare copper for bonding gas meters.

3/4", 7/8" or 1" when drilling top plates.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

wendon said:


> I got deeze!


what set the bosch apart are the self feed tip


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> These caught my eye so I bought a 3/4" bit to try out. I was doing data lines in an old building being converted to a wine bar and had to go through about 80 - 100 1.5" joists.
> 
> I will never go back to a "standard" paddle. These are awesome. Had the bit in my corded right angle milwaukee for 90% of the job and the rest was with my fuel drill. Almost no effort needed with the self feed tip. I was able to get through the joists with one hand while reaching in awkward positions.
> 
> ...


I'll have to give them a try . I have the Irwin speedbore bits and haven't had any issues with them . Definitely an improvement over any standard paddle bit . Any of these will get dull and need attention eventually , it's the nature of the beast . Until they make a self sharpening bit anyway , lol ?


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> I'll have to give them a try . I have the Irwin speedbore bits and haven't had any issues with them . Definitely an improvement over any standard paddle bit . Any of these will get dull and need attention eventually , it's the nature of the beast . Until they make a self sharpening bit anyway , lol ?


Give your Irwin's to someone and get these bits . There awesome . My only issue is that some 
Times they don't like to exit the joist so you have to punch it through . There easy to sharpen to


----------

